
The world’s oldest computer is still revealing its secrets - allisthemoist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/06/14/the-worlds-oldest-computer-is-still-revealing-its-secrets/?tid=sm_fb
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902342)

------
SteveWatson
"To keep reading, please enter your email address".

How about I hit the 'back' button instead.

~~~
CarolineW
Interesting, I didn't get that message, I just got the entire article. Do you
have AdBlock enabled?

